# "Runway"`



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Let's share pictures with clothes. I'll start - this is Duke yesterday at Estes Park, Colorado with his new coat.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any pictures to share, but Duke sure looks handsome in his new coat.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

why, thank you! I can't help myself - here's another


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are great photos of Duke in his coat. He's looking rather handsome! I hope he's feeling well, too.
Tito only owns his dock diving jacket, which I've posted elsewhere, and his "baby sweater" which he outgrew at 9 weeks old.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> those are great photos of Duke in his coat. He's looking rather handsome! I hope he's feeling well, too.
> Tito only owns his dock diving jacket, which I've posted elsewhere, and his "baby sweater" which he outgrew at 9 weeks old.


OMG baby Tito is the cutest thing in the world!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly wears her blankets in the winter in Vermont for potty breaks - she gets cold then, but she doesn't wear them when she's racing around like a lunatic enjoying the snow. It's been -43 at our house in Vermont so it's a bit chilly at times.

Here are pictures of her trying them on for size. They match my old horse's stable blanket and turnout rug.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gee thanks! I think you could tell he was going to have a pretty big head when he grew up 
I really like Milly's first jacket for looks, but the second one looks warmer. It's really hard to find jackets that cover their bellies.




MillysMom said:


> OMG baby Tito is the cutest thing in the world!!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra only has a reflector vest for those really dark mornings when it's hard to see.
But she does have booties!
This weeks quick sew... Lime Green








Last years model...








Karen


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! look at Duke sporting his new coat, very smart, and you wouldn't know from the pics what he's been going through. Hope he's eating today


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> ...It's been -43 at our house in Vermont so it's a bit chilly at times...


Okay, you win for insane coooold! We were -21F last Tuesday morning and the dogs didn't even seem to notice. The went out and laid down in the snow! :doh:

At -43F I would _hope_ that they might take notice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the boots, do you make them yourself? 
My two older ones used to wear boots when we walked on sidewalks in the winter, but out here in the middle of nowhere, they just go au natural! But I'd not mind some boots for the Tito Monster for dog shows when it's snowy!




Karen2 said:


> Sierra only has a reflector vest for those really dark mornings when it's hard to see.
> But she does have booties!
> This weeks quick sew... Lime Green
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dogs don't need clothes where I live, except the Whippet sometimes


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's Marley in his Christmas jumper!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

BearValley said:


> Okay, you win for insane coooold! We were -21F last Tuesday morning and the dogs didn't even seem to notice. The went out and laid down in the snow! :doh:
> 
> At -43F I would _hope_ that they might take notice.


Honestly, she doesn't seem to notice unless we're just stepping out into it for a quick pee. Any walking for more than 2 minutes and she's laying down, rolling in the snow, and racing around like a lunatic. We spend most of the year in DC and my parents live in SC but are mid-move to VT (where they spend the summer and parts of the winter) so for me the weather changing is terrible... for Milly not so much. I've noticed she does get significantly stiffer if she doesn't have on a blanket for the first few minutes. I keep thinking she'd tell me when she's had enough or it's too cold, but visiting the snow is heaven for her!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! Marley has a wrinkled face just like Duke!!!! They could be brothers!!! And so Christmas like - you should enter him into the photo contest if you haven't already - love the glasses.

And, btw, anything below 0 is INSANELY cold, in my book. Which we did do last week which is also why I ordered the clothes. However, we need boots - Karen - I'm with hotel4dogs - LOVE THEM!! You do make them yourself, don't you? How do you do it?

Hey, Dave - so Tom doesn't need a slicker? Duke's slowly eating S - L - O - W - L - Y. I trust Tom is still good - no seizures?

I love Tito's "Team Tito's" jacket. And, I agree - baby Tito is a doll!


----------

